# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  حياكم ..

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*عندي مشكله بسيطه * 
*بالويندوز 7 انا عليميه بيه* 
*بس يوقف المؤشر فجاه وبس احركه تكبر صفحة الويب اذا كان المؤشر عليه ولا سطح المكتب* 

*على مشكلة انه يوقف فجأه حليتها انا*
*بس ابي اعرف  هم يتصغروا الاشيا مثل صفحة الويب حجمها  والصور وكل شي  ولا اعرف كيف اكبرهم من جديد*

*فياليت تفيدوني كيف اتحكم بتكبيره وتصغيره*
*ماادري وصلت لكم المعلومه لو لا*

*وسلامتكم*

----------

